# A Big Hello From Montana!



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey and welcome to the forum! Glad to have you join us. Hope you have fun!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I know that I will have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks buckaroo2010!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SDS said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just so you all know, this is not my first time on a forum. I am registered with many, including my own!
> 
> ...


Hey welcome to the forum neighbor! Hello from just the other side of the border


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> SDS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...


No kidding? Which border? There is 4 you know...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Alberta


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

That's cool!


----------

